# HGH Pfizer GENOTROPIN



## Heliogracie (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi guys,

My girlfriend was prescribed human growth hormone by her plastic surgeon after receiving multiple surgeries (facelift, nose surgery, eyelid surgery). Then, before she even began taking HGH, a tumour was discovered on her stomach. Fortunately, the tumour was removed without complications, but she was strongly recommended not to use the HGH for the next 5 years because it could increase the chances of the tumour coming back.

Unfortunately, she had already bought the HGH. It cost her 4,400$ for 2 boxes of Pfizer GENOTROPIN (see pictures). The surgeon had also given her a free box, but it is expired since November 2019. Each box contains 5 x 12mg (36 IU) pencils. So in total, there are 540 IUs (15 pencils x 15). Obviously, the pharmacy won't take the product back so she is stuck with it.

Instead of throwing it away, I'm thinking of using the HGH myself. I have been weightlifting all my life but I never took any PEDs. Do you guys think I could get some results by doing an HGH only cycle or should I just throw the HGH away because the risk/ratio isn't worth it? Also, do you think the HGH that expired since November 2019 would still work? The 2 boxes she bought at the pharmacy are still good for 1 year though.


----------



## Trump (Aug 22, 2021)

Do not use send it all me and I will dispose of it safely


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2021)

Trump said:


> Do not use send it all me and I will dispose of it safely


Can't trust Trump. I'll take it off your hands, I'll even pay the shipping cost. 😊


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 22, 2021)

The thought of usung gh only for performance enhancement has never occurred to me to try. However, i will pay you $5 more than @CJ275 is offering to cover the shipping to me.


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> The thought of usung gh only for performance enhancement has never occurred to me to try. However, i will pay you $5 more than @CJ275 is offering to cover the shipping to me.


I'll match his $5, and throw in my sister. 🤣


----------



## Heliogracie (Aug 22, 2021)

I need to see a pic of your sister then


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 23, 2021)

Now im interested in the sister pic... Hahaha


----------



## Strikeclinch (Aug 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> Do not use send it all me and I will dispose of it safely


Hahahhahahahahahhahahhahah


----------



## flenser (Aug 23, 2021)

540iu for plastic surgery? Wow, who's the doc? He/she could be quite popular around here. Online surgery and a prescription would be about perfect!

Anyway, HGH is MUCH better with a low dose of gear, usually testosterone. You could do 1-2iu per day with nothing else, but IMO the effect is amplified with a little test, say, 200mg to 400mg per week. Then 3-4 iu per day would be better.


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can't trust Trump


haha, here you can))


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Now im interested in the sister pic... Hahaha


LOL, +++++


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow I wish I had those instead of you lol  I didn’t get any hgh after my nose job!!.. If you plan on using hgh for Atleast a year  and getting maybe more kits after the geno is finished it would be worth it . Gh isn’t like aas where You get fast result with muscle growth . It take more time to see the muscle building results . You will get better sleep and nicer skin right away Atleast the sleep part is right away . My first pin of gh I slept like a baby the first night with crazy vivid dreams . Did she pay out of pocket for the Gh or insurance?


----------



## Heliogracie (Sep 12, 2021)

She paid out of pocket. Don't see how any insurance company would've paid for that. Lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Heliogracie said:


> She paid out of pocket. Don't see how any insurance company would've paid for that. Lol.


This is the first time I ever heard of anyone needing hgh after plastic surgery. I didn’t think m insurance would since they hardly pay for any of the surgery if it’s for cosmetic reasons too ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Damn I need to pay attention better .. you have 500+ iu that’s like 5 kits .and it’s the good stuff human grade gh.. ya bro your one lucky morherfucker .. that’s prob more then a years worth depending how u dose it my math sucks .. I would definitely take that if I was you .. your gonna get plenty of benefits gh has to offer with that.. run it with some test and that will be a game changer


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Damn I need to pay attention better .. you have 500+ iu that’s like 5 kits .and it’s the good stuff human grade gh.. ya bro your one lucky morherfucker .. that’s prob more then a years worth depending how u dose it my math sucks .. I would definitely take that if I was you .. your gonna get plenty of benefits gh has to offer with that.. run it with some test and that will be a game changer


Ya bro that’s actually a fuckin nice amount hahah that’s fuckin wild I wish I had that


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Heliogracie said:


> She paid out of pocket. Don't see how any insurance company would've paid for that. Lol.


She had a tumor, right? Do they not cover that and any medications needed for that procedure. Or is it seen as cosmetic since it was benign?

500 iu of Human grade hgh, I'm jealous but not jealous of that price tag of $4500. Black market human grade hgh is about 500-600 for 100 iu. Oh well ...at least you have several months to play with.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 5, 2021)

I didn't realize how old this thread was.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> She had a tumor, right? Do they not cover that and any medications needed for that procedure. Or is it seen as cosmetic since it was benign?
> 
> 500 iu of Human grade hgh, I'm jealous but not jealous of that price tag of $4500. Black market human grade hgh is about 500-600 for 100 iu. Oh well ...at least you have several months to play with.


500 to 600 amd? Your getting jacked my boy lol that’s a fuckin rip off it better some some good testing behind it. 4500 that’s not a high price for that at all considering you’ll pay 600 for ug lab


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 7, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> 500 to 600 amd? Your getting jacked my boy lol that’s a fuckin rip off it better some some good testing behind it. 4500 that’s not a high price for that at all considering you’ll pay 600 for ug lab


I may be new here, but I'm no newb. Next time read carefully my post vs my post count

I said $500-600  for each kit  HUMAN GRADE underground.  So anyone I could easy get what they had for $4500 for only $2500-3000 if they get a good source.

If you want to talk good qaulity chinese generics then youll pay $100-150 for kits ranging from 100 iu to 150iu.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> I may be new here, but I'm no newb. Next time read carefully my post vs my post count
> 
> I said $500-600  for each kit  HUMAN GRADE underground.  So anyone I could easy get what they had for $4500 for only $2500-3000 if they get a good source.
> 
> If you want to talk good qaulity chinese generics then youll pay $100-150 for kits ranging from 100 iu to 150iu.


Ahhhh I see my bad 🤙


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

That’s about what I can get real jins from my source 800 cnd so ya that’s about same


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> I may be new here, but I'm no newb. Next time read carefully my post vs my post count
> 
> I said $500-600  for each kit  HUMAN GRADE underground.  So anyone I could easy get what they had for $4500 for only $2500-3000 if they get a good source.
> 
> If you want to talk good qaulity chinese generics then youll pay $100-150 for kits ranging from 100 iu to 150iu.


I thought you were talking Chinese generics I was like damn this guy must not give a fuck about money


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

Talk about rip-off I bet the pharmacists were jumping around high-fiving each other.


----------

